
Macron Push to Drop CIA Code Quickens as Trump Calls EU Foe - onetimemanytime
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Macron-push-to-drop-CIA-code-quickens-as-Trump-13214523.php
======
schoen
"CIA code" in the title apparently refers to Palantir (!).

~~~
seppin
terrible headline

